# Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas



## Roosterfish (26. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe dieses Jahr mal einen Angelurlaub am Amazonas gebucht. Zielfisch ist schwerpunktmäßig der Tucunare (Pfauenaugenbarsch).
War jemand schon einmal dort, und kann entsprechende Tips geben?

Roosterfish


----------



## Wollebre (27. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

die hatte ich vor Jahren im Aquarium bis sie zu groß wurden.

Über Fischen in Brasilien bei Google mit Suchbegriff suchen: *sport fishing brazil*

Grüße und schöne Reise


----------



## donlotis (27. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> Zielfisch ist schwerpunktmäßig der Tucunare (Pfauenaugenbarsch).Roosterfish



Hallo, in Brasilien selber war ich noch nicht, aber im Orinoco- und Amazonasgebiet von Venezuela/Kolumbien/Ecuador habe ich viel gefischt. Der Tucunaré war dort immer mein absoluter Lieblingsfisch, in Kolumbien heißt er Pavón. Es gibt aber mehrere Unterarten unterschiedlicher Einfärbung, aber alle mit dem unechten Auge auf der Schwanzflosse.

Diese Fische haben feste Beißzeiten, auf einmal hat man Biss auf Biss, vorher stundenlang nur "Beifang". Am versprechendsten war immer die Zeit um 12 Uhr mittags und dann noch mal ab 17 Uhr bis zur Dunkelheit, also noch eine Stunde.
Man fängt sie auch im Hauptstrom, aber besonders fangträchtig sind (wie eigentlich hier auch) Altarme und einer der vielen Zuflüsse der Caños!
Die meisten Erfolge hatte ich immer auf Spinner, seltener auf Blinker. Gummi habe nicht ausprobiert. Ein kolumbianischer Freund hatte dort einmal einen dieser Spinnerbaits aus den USA, den fanden die auch ganz toll!!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Tortugaf (27. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Vergess die Impfungen nicht !!!! Gelbfieber u.Dengue.Eine Brasilianische Bekannte meinet zur mir das es wichtig ist u.es dort wieder ein Problem ist. G.Tortugaf


----------



## Roosterfish (27. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Tips. Ich freue mich schon auf die Tucunare. Es gibt im Amazonasgebiet offensichtlich alle drei Unterarten.

Impfungen habe ich. Gegen Dengue-Fieber gibt es aber leider nichts.

Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## niddafischer (27. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

ich kann nur sagen sei vorsichtig da unten dort ist es sehr gefährlich und vor allem für touristen.


----------



## donlotis (27. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> Gegen Dengue-Fieber gibt es aber leider nichts.



Hallo, nichts nach einer Ansteckung, das stimmt leider!

Aber Du musst vorbeugen: Das wichtigste (sollten Mücken da sein) ist auf jeden Fall ein langärmeliges Hemd und Hose mit Strümpfen! Das kann alles ruhig dicker sein und bei Hitze stören, es hält viele Mücken ab und wärmt nach Sonnenuntergang (da wird es gefühlt kalt!).
Am schlimmsten gestochen wirst Du dann aber an der Rutenhand und an den Ohrmuscheln, da kannst Du kaum was machen. Aber das hört dann auch irgendwann schlagartig auf.

Am besten machst Du da den Stoiker... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Lemmingx (28. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*



niddafischer schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen sei vorsichtig da unten dort ist es sehr gefährlich und vor allem für touristen.



Kannibalen? :q


----------



## ullsok (28. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Sind da nicht gerade 2 Angler von einer Anaconda angegriffen worden (siehe aktuelle Angelwoche)|kopfkrat


----------



## Roosterfish (28. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Hallo Donlotis,

Danke für den Tip. Wird lange Ärmel tragen und reichlich Autan verwenden.
Natürlich ist mit klar, welches Viechzeug sich da rumtreibt. Wir haben aber einen Führer, der schon 16 Jahre dort lebt. Das hilft sicher.

Roosterfish


----------



## Roosterfish (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Ja, hat denn noch niemand von Euch auf Pfauenaugenbarsche im Amazonasgebiet geangelt?
Interessant wäre es, etwas über Tackle (Schnurstärken) und Köderauswahl zu erfahren.

Roosterfish


----------



## Roosterfish (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Immer noch niemand, der es mal auf Pfauenaugenbarsche am Amazonas versucht hat?

Roosterfish


----------



## donlotis (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> JInteressant wäre es, etwas über Tackle (Schnurstärken) und Köderauswahl zu erfahren.
> 
> Roosterfish



Womit angelst Du denn: Geflochtene oder Mono?

In welchem Monat wirst Du denn da sein? Geht's etwa schon bald los?

Es ist der pure Neid, der mich zu den ganzen Fragen treibt... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Roosterfish (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Hi Donlotis,

üblicherweise nehme ich eine 0,12mm Fireline Crystal mit 0,28mm Fluocarbon Leader.
Ich werde ab Mitte August am Amazonas sein. Dann ist das Wasser wieder ziemlich unten.

Roosterfish


----------



## donlotis (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Hallo Roosterfish,

Dein Fluocarbon-Vorfach kannst Du dort einfach weglassen. Die Fische kennen keine Scheu (selten). Wichtig ist immer ein Stahlvorfach, es beißen auch andere Fische! Geflochtene habe ich dort nie benutzt (leider!!! |rolleyes), aber auch dicke Mono > 0.45 stört sie gar nicht.
Eigentlich fast wie hier beim Spinnen auf die Dicken, vielleicht die Bremse noch etwas leichter einstellen! |supergri
Ich kenne die Fireline nicht, aber eine gute Geflochtene zum Spinnen in 0.12 - 0.17 wird wohl super sein. Mono wie gesagt ab 0.30 aufwärts, je nach Zielsetzung! 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Roosterfish (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Hallo Donlotis,

vielen Dank. Dann packe ich mir mal ein wenig Stahl und auch einen stärkeren Fluocarbon (0,40er oder ähnlich) Leader ein. Die Fireline in 0,12mm sollte für Tucunare bei richtiger Bremseinstellung ausreichend sein.Vorsichtshalber werde ich auch mal eine stärkere mitnehmen, für den Fall, das andere Fische überwiegen. Auf jeden Fall nochmals vielen dank für Deinen Hinweis, sonst wäre ich schnurtechniasch wohl etwas schwach unterwegs gewesen.

Roosterfish


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Eine 12er Fireline würde ich nicht nehmen. Ich war zwar noch nie da, aber da wäre ich vorsichtig mit.

Für mich wäre sie:
1. zu dünn
2. nicht abriebfest genug

Entweder eine andere Geflechtene in der ~30lb Variante oder hoch bis 40lb und dazu passende Vorfächer. 

Wer weiß das da alles drinne ist im Fluss und WO du angelst, wenn es da viele Hindernisse gibt, musst du dagegen halten können, sonst ist der Fisch weg. Wenn du mittem im Fluss bist und da keine Hindernisse sind, sollte auch die 12er FL reichen, aber ich würde da lieber mit zu dickem Geschirr auftreffen, als mit zu dünnen und später nichts damit anfangen zu können.

Hier mal ein Video von den Peacocks (Pfauenaugen), oder wie die in der jeweilgen Sprache genannt werden. Solche Köder würde ich mir auch einstecken, wenn das Wasser flach sein soll. Es gibt nichts besseres als irgendwelche Fische mit Oberflächenköder zu fangen.


----------



## Dorsch_Dirk (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Hallo,

ich angele regelmäßig im Amazonas Gebiet, habe bis dahin 3 Touren dorthin unternommen, im August zum 4. Mal. Der Tuca ist sicherlich Sportfisch Nr. 1 - allerdings hast wirst Du auch Piranhas sowie schöne Welse fangen und eine Menge andere Fische. Ich wollte eigentlich schon seit längerem einen kleinen Bericht schreiben, bin da nie zu gekommen, gebe Dir aber gerne ein paar Tips. Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du vom Boot fischt, den Tuca wirst Du in Lagunen fangen und speziell Ufernah an Unterständen und Gehölz. Je näher Du das Ufer anwirfst umso grösser Deine Chancen, 5 cm können da entscheidend sein. Als absoluter Top Köder haben sich sämtliche Oberflächenköder bewährt, speziell Sarah von Dr. Spook. Gibt es glaube ich in Deutschland als Ghost Stick von Sänger? Am besten fischt Du eine kurze Rute max 1,90 Meter mit einer guten geflochtenen ,0,17 (Fire Line Spiderwire) und entsprechenden Fluo wg Abrieb vorweg. Ganz wichtig sind extrem starke Karabiener, werden sonst aufgebogen. Habe mal ein paar Bilder von dem lieben Tuca angehängt + Welse.Ein Rapfen Biss ist übrigens richtig lahm dagegen )


----------



## Roosterfish (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Na, das ist doch mal etwas. So verkehrt scheine ich mit meiner Ausrüstung ja nicht zu liegen. Vorsichtshalber packe ich noch etwas stärkere Schnur und Stahl ein.

Bei den Photos und beim Video kommt jedenfalls schon richtig Vorfreude auf! Vielen Dank für Eure Tips!

@Dorsch Dick: Wann und wohin fährst Du im August? In der   Zeit bin ich ja ebenfalls dort:

Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## donlotis (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Hallo Rooster,

man kann auch nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit schön vom Boot/Kanadier spinnen (mit Kopflampe).

Aber viele dort gehen ab der Dämmerung auf die vielen dortigen Welse. Ich weiß, es ist ein völlig anderes Angeln, mit Köderfisch(-fetzen) auf Grund usw.
Aber an einem kleinen Sandstrand an einer Flussbiegung zu liegen, den Geräuschen zu lauschen und den Sternenhimmel zu betrachten, dass hat auch was!! Außerdem geht ständig die Rolle...|rolleyes Dafür nimmt man am besten dickere Mono und Stahl, die Haken dürfen ruhig so groß sein wie Dein Zeigefinger. Ausprobieren lohnt sich! :m

Gruß donlotis


----------



## PsychoBo (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Hallo zusammen,

sehr interessanter Thread!
Bin zur Zeit am Urlaub planen. Wenn alles gut geht, geht es mitte November an den Amazonas in die Gegend um Santarem bzw. Alter do Chao an den Rio Tapajos. Mich würde natürlich brennend interessieren ob bereits jemand Erfahrungen in dieser Gegend hat sammeln können. Gibt es Regionen, die besonders arm oder reich an Tucunares sein sollen? Will doch mein Gewissen beruhigt haben, nicht dass ich an den Amazonas fliege und einen meiner Traumfische verpasse. 

Generell mit welchen Fischarten ist als "Beifang" an der Spinn-Rute zu rechnen? 
Wenn es bei mir klappen würde, wäre ich zur "Niedrigwasserzeit" dort. Ist dies die bessere Angelzeit oder ist die "Hoch"wasserzeit besser?

Grüße,
Bo


----------



## Dorsch_Dirk (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch mal etwas. So verkehrt scheine ich mit meiner Ausrüstung ja nicht zu liegen. Vorsichtshalber packe ich noch etwas stärkere Schnur und Stahl ein.
> 
> Bei den Photos und beim Video kommt jedenfalls schon richtig Vorfreude auf! Vielen Dank für Eure Tips!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Roosterfish,

wenn Du nach Brasilien fährst, gehe ich mal davon aus, daß Du des Englischen mächtig bist, habe Dir einmal die detailierte Beschreibung meines Kollegen aus Sao Paulo angehängt, der den Sucunduri River beschreibt. 
Der Link zeigt dir den veranstalter mit dem wir fahren. Ich fliege am 21. August mit Tam nach SAo P. zwei Tage später geht es weiter nach Manaus. Von dort aus mit dem Wasserflieger zum Sucunduri.

Wo geht es bei Dir hin?

Gruss Dirk 

http://www.latinamericanfishing.com/brazil/sucunduri.html





Hello fellow fishermen!
So finally we are getting the ball rolling for this year´s adventure.
We recently had lunch with Rubinho to chat about options etc. Basically
there is all the usual river side hotel setups like Roosevelt, Iriri, &
Teles Pires. Needless to say we asked if there was something "special" and
glad to report there is !!
If you all remember our expedition to the Acari, after leaving the large
indian reservation on the mother boat, we came to a river junction in which
the Acari is on the right and the Sucunduri is on the left. Basically
Rubinho has been fishing the lower Sucunduri for more than 5 years and for
the last 3 the local community has imposed a ban on all commercial fishing
(unfortunately this is not so on the Acari) and also on logging etc.
Therefore it is a river in which the avg weight of the Tucunare has been
increasing year on year (quantity was never an issue). Fyg with a group of
14 Frenchmen they caught over 3000 Tucas of which 120 were between 5 and 7
kilos !!
However last September, Mauro decided to explore the upper Sucunduri for
the first time and made a 4 day expedition. The findings are:
1) It is a fixed river bed system (i.e. no flooding and thus no lagoons)
with alternating stretches of fast water and slow wide sections. Very rocky
(could be compared to the lower Roosevelt).
2) It has a greater mix of fish species than lower Sucunduri. Very
promising for Tucas in the rocky bays, Bicudas and Cachorras in the fast
water, many Matrinchas in the 1 - 2kgs range on spoons/spinners and good
catfishing for Cacharas and Pirararas in the deep sections.
3) Has absolutely no fishing pressure or history for that matter. Therefore
not yet mapped/fully understood.
4) In Sept the water was already a little bit too low, therefore best month
is August.
This would be a camp setup similar to Acari. They are only going to work 3
groups/weeks in 2008 (all in August) and the best would be the last group
as by then the guides have the area mapped and the fishing impact of two
prior groups is neglible (definately offset by the benefit of already
knowing the spots..).
Must say Rubinho was very excited about this new adventure and let us see
if we can be part of it!
For our European buddies, we realise August is the traditional holiday
season... but for Dirk at least this should not be a problem... good luck
Bernard ! Buy lots of chocolate and do all the chores around the house for
a while


----------



## Roosterfish (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

@donlotis: Auf Welse werde ich es sicher auch mal 
                 versuchen

@Psycho Bo: Bin dann ja rechtzeitig zurück und werde dann
                  berichten

@Dorsch Dick: Ich fahre von Mitte bis Ende August, ebenfalls
                    zunächst nach Manaus, dann auf die Ilha Sao 
                    Lourenco. Ein paar Tage geht es auch an den  
                    Lago da Balbinas. 
                    Vorher bin ich noch eine Woche in Cabo Frio.
                     (PS: Posso falar Portugues tambem.)

Roosterfish


----------



## Chrizzi (15. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Hey  Roosterfish, 

bist du schon unterwegs? Wäre schön, wenn du hier ein paar Infos zu deiner Amazonastour verewigen könntest. 

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und ein tolles Angel/Urlaubserlebnis.


----------



## Roosterfish (30. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Bin gestern gerade zurück gekommen. Ich werde mal einen Bericht abfassen und den dann einstellen. Wird aber noch ein Tage dauern.
Vorab, es gab Tucunarè, Aruana, Agulho, Cachorra, Traira, natürlich Prianhas (rote und schwarze) und noch das eine oder andere Fischlein.

Roosterfish


----------



## donlotis (30. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> Bin gestern gerade zurück gekommen. Ich werde mal einen Bericht abfassen und den dann einstellen. Wird aber noch ein Tage dauern.
> Vorab, es gab Tucunarè, Aruana, Agulho, Cachorra, Traira, natürlich Prianhas (rote und schwarze) und noch das eine oder andere Fischlein.
> 
> Roosterfish



Da bin ich aber gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen! |supergri

Gruß Don


----------



## Roosterfish (4. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

hier der Bericht:


----------



## donlotis (4. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Da steht leider nichts!? Kein Text, kein Link... :c

Gruß Don


----------



## PsychoBo (5. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Er macht es aber auch spannend.


----------



## Roosterfish (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Kriege den Bericht nich rein, ist offenbar zu groß. Ich schicke das mal an einen Mod.
Roosterfish


----------



## Chrizzi (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Mods was ist los, habt ihr den Bericht? Wenn ja bitte zeigen.


----------



## ThomasL (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

@Chrizzi

Nein, wir haben den Bericht nicht, Roosterfisch muss ihn zuerst noch bearbeiten, damit er Platz hat.


----------



## donlotis (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Hau rein, Roosterfish! |bigeyes

Gruß Donlotis


----------



## Roosterfish (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

So, mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung von Dart hier nun der Bericht Teil 1(aufgrund der Größe geteilt) :

Nach fast schon zu langer Wartezeit ging es am 08.08.08 von Düsseldorf über Paris mit der Air France endlich los Richtung Rio de Janeiro. Von dort aus weiter mit dem Bus ca. 150 km nördlich nach Cabo Frio, wo zunächst einmal Stressentzug nach den letzten arbeitsreichen Wochen angesagt war. Angeltechnisch ist Cabo Frio natürlich auch eine Hochburg, die ich bereits von einigen früheren Ausflügen her kannte. 







Strandbild von Cabo Frio, besonders prägnant der weiße Zuckersand


Von den Brasilianern wird Cabo Frio sogar als „Marlin Capital of the World“ bezeichnet. Jährlich werden hier mehrere Blue Marlin von über 300 kg gelandet. Die Zeit des Big Game in Cabo Frio beschränkt sich allerdings auf die Periode von November bis März. Mit diesem Hintergrundwissen habe ich mich daher bei unserem einwöchigen Aufenthalt auf ein wenig Grund- und Spinnfischen beschränkt.

Aber auch hier gab es angelkulinarisch einiges zu erleben. Auf einer Ausfahrt mit einem Ausflugsschiff konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen, die Angelrute mitzunehmen. Beködert mit Tintenfischstückchen, die ich mit weiten Würfen auf dem Grund platzierte und dann langsam einholte gab es eigentlich bei jedem Versuch einen oder mehrere Bisse. Hier und auch vom Ufer aus konnte ich insgesamt 17 verschieden Fischarten fangen, alles keine Riesen, aber neben den mir bereits bekannten Robalo (eine Art Wolfsbarsch, auch bekannt als Snook); Pargo,  Peixe Boi (Kugelfisch) und Linguado (Seezunge) abwechselungsreiche Arten, die   farblich und von der Gestalt her ungewöhnlich für unsere Verhältnisse sind.

Nachstehend einige Eindrücke:







Eine Art Flügelfisch (Name ist mir unbekannt), sieht mit seinen Farben aber äußerst interessant aus, wenn er beim Hochkurbeln im Wasser dreht.







Kleine Riffbarschart



Nach der ersten erholsamen Woche ging es dann schließlich weiter zum eigentlichen Zentrum des Geschehens, zunächst in das „Zentrum der grünen Hölle“, nach Manaus, wo uns unser Gastgeber und Führer Heinz Böckler bereits am Flughafen erwartete. Von dort aus ging es dann noch eine Stunde mit dem Bus weiter nach Manucapuru, wo wir in ein Boot umstiegen, das uns in 1 ½ Std. Fahrt zur Ilha Sao Lourenco brachte, wo unser Flutuante ( Hausfloß) lag, das für die nächsten 10 Tage unsere Heimat sein sollte:







Kaum auf dem Flutuante angekommen, baute ich meine Spinnrute, eine Shimano Beastmaster STC, WG 15-40gr, wahlweise in Längen zwischen 2,40m und 2,70m montierbar, Rolle Daiwa Crossfire 2500, bespult mit 0,10mm Fireline Crystal und einem 10,7 kg Fluocarbon Leader, montierte einen Illex  Water Mocassin und platzierte den ersten Wurf in eine kleine Buschlücke im Uferbereich. Ich hatte den Bügel noch gar nicht umgeklappt, da gab es schon einen Schwall und der erste Tucunarè (Pfauenaugenbarsch) saß am Haken. 







Die Tucunarès veranstalten einen wilden Tanz in allen Wasserschichten und mit zahlreichen Sprüngen. Fische der 1 – 2 kg-Klasse können es kampftechnisch locker mit einem 10-pfündigen Hecht aufnehmen, wobei die Fluchten und der Kampf weitaus spektakulärer sind. Heinz meinte zu dem Ereignis nur trocken:“ Das war der falsche Anfang.“ Ich kann das bestätigen, denn in der riesigen Wasserwüste des Amazonasbeckens springen einem die Fische in der Regel nicht selbst an den Haken. Man muss die Fische suchen. Die sogenannten Tucus halten sich dabei wie unsere Barsche in der Regel an Abbruchkanten, die nebenbei noch mit Holzstrukturen bestückt sind auf. Hier gilt es immer wieder gezielt zwischen Büsche und abgestorbene Bäume zu werfen, um die Barsche zum Biss zu verleiten.
Auf der Ilha Sao Lournco kommt im Wesentlichen der Tucunarè Amarelo vor, der Stückgewichte von 3 – 4 kg erreichen kann. Gefangen haben wir Exemplare der 1 – 2 kg – Klasse. Sie bieten trotz ihres begrenzten Gewichts einen ausgezeichneten Sport und sind auch in der Küche eine Delikatesse.


----------



## Roosterfish (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Teil II:

In den Folgetagen haben wir dann jeweils morgens von ca. 6:00h bis 9:00h sowie abends von ca. 16:00h bis 18:00h Angelausfahrten mit dem Rabeta - Kanu (dies hat einen kleinen Motor) oder dem einfachen Kanu gemacht. Fische haben wir dabei immer gefangen, wobei unser besonderes Augenmerk grundsätzlich dem Tucunarè galt.

Als Beifang haben wir dabei natürlich jeweils auch andere Arten gefangen. Im Freiwasser des Uferbereichs relativ viele Agulhos (ähnelt entfernt unserem Hecht) und Cachorras (das sind die mit den beiden beeindruckenden Zähnen im Unterkiefer.







Cachorra Facao

Im Flachwasser gab es dann als Beifang recht häufig die Traira, ebenfalls ein guter Springer mit gnadenlosem Gebiss:







Nach drei bis fünf Traira – Bissen hat der Wobbler faßt keine Farbe mehr. Holzwobbler werden locker zerstört.

Besonders beeindruckt hat mich persönlich aber auch der Fang von einigen Aruanàs ( auch Schlangenfisch oder Gabelbart genannt). Hierbei handelt es sich ebenfalls um einen gewaltigen Springer, der sich seine Beute von der Oberfläche holt. 







Darauf weist auch schon das im Winkel von 45° nach oben gerichtete Maul hin. Die Aruanà ist ebenfalls ein Superkämpfer, die jede Menge Spektakel an der Angel veranstaltet.

Der Fisch hat ein Riesenmaul, und ebenso wie bei den Tucus oder den Trairas braucht man keine Angst zu haben, dass man seinen Köder zu groß gewählt hat.







Aruanà (auch Schlangenfisch oder Gabelbart genannt.







Drill einer Aruanà auf dem Flutuante neben dem Rabeta-Kanu. Heinz wartet schon mit dem Boga – Grip.


----------



## don rhabano (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

schöner bericht und schöne Fische!!! Hast du noch mehr bilder von fischen? wäre toll.


----------



## Roosterfish (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Teil III:








…und noch ein Tucu….

Neben den erwähnten Fischarten gibt es natürlich noch jede Menge andere Spezies, die man am Amazonas fängt. Wer mag, kann sicher unendlich viele von den allseits gegenwärtigen Piranhas (rote und schwarze) mit der Posenrute oder einfach mit der Stippe fangen.







Roter Piranha

Dabei sollte aber unbedingt ein Stahlvorfach verwendet werden. Selbst das ist spätestens nach dem fünften Piranha nicht mehr zu verwenden. Kunstköder werden von den Piranhas allerdings relativ selten attackiert. Eine Piranha-Attacke kann man aber auch auf jedem Kunstköder an den Kerben bzw. der fehlenden Farbe erkennen.

Beim Hakenlösen sollte man natürlich vorsichtig sein. Die Dinger haben wirklich ein fürchterliches Gebiss, und wenn man seinen Finger dazwischen hat, fehlt eben ein Stück Fleisch, wie mir Claudinir, der Mitarbeiter von Heinz eindrucksvoll zeigen konnte.

Dennoch sind die Piranhas keine Angriffsmaschinen, die wahllos alles angehen. Es gab z. B. keine Problem, vor dem Flutuante zu baden, obwohl wir an der gleichen Stelle mit der Angel die Piranhas gefangen haben. Unabhängig davon ist der Amazonas ohnehin nicht die erwartete „Grüne Hölle“. Es gibt zwar die Schlangen, jedoch haben wir in der ganzen Zeit nur eine dünne Baumschlange gesehen. Daneben gab es noch eine Vogelspinne zu sehen und das war es dann. Nicht zu verachten sind allerdings die abendlichen Mückenattacken. Während man tagsüber nahezu unangetastet bleibt, kommen zwischen 18:00h und 20:00h wahre Schwärme eingeflogen, und dann wird auch Autan, Vitamin B1 und sonstiges ignoriert. Dann hilft nur noch das Mückennetz. Dabei muß man sich natürlich durchaus darüber bewusst sein, dass es in der Gegend Malaria gibt. Von den Einheimischen wird eine Malaria allerdings so betrachtet, wie bei uns eine Grippe. Man sollte die Gefahr aber sicher nicht unterschätzen.

An sonstigen Fängen hatten wir noch Carà, Aracù, eine Sardinenart und einige Flaggenbuntbarsche zu verzeichnen.
Heinz ist besonders auf das Gaponga – Angeln spezialisiert. Hier wird vorwiegend auf die sogenannten Nussknacker Tambaquim und Pacu (beides Salmlerarten) geangelt. Man fährt dabei mit dem Kanu durch die Bäume des Überschwemmungsurwaldes und angelt mit der Stippe und 60er Schnur an vielversprechenden Stellen mit Fruchtstücken oder Samen (je nach Jahres- und Blütezeit). Alternativ tun es auch Fischstückchen, wobei man hier natürlich auch Piranhas fängt. Der Köder wird in den Baumlücken herabgelassen und anschließend wird die Angelspitze heftig aus Wasser geschlagen, um die Fische anzulocken. Wir haben das auch an einem Tag probiert, hatten jedoch keinen Erfolg. Pacu und Tambaquim sind ebenfalls besonders gute Kämpfer, wie ich von früheren Angelerfahrungen weiß.








Tambaquim, allerdings vom Fischmarkt in Manaus

Nebenher ist für den einen oder anderen noch das Welsfischen interessant, das wir jedoch nicht praktiziert haben. Fangen kann man dabei den Jaù, den Surubim und andere Welsarten.


Einen Abend haben wir auch das Schleppfischen auf Riesenheringe versucht. Als Köderfische werden dabei Flaggenbuntbarsche (richtig, die die man hier in Aquarien findet) oder andere Kleinbarscharten verwendet. Dabei wird der Köderfisch am Einzelhaken mit Maulköderung ca. 20 – 30 m hinter dem Kanu geführt. Ich konnte sogar einen Riesenhering haken, ihn aber nicht landen, weil er sich in einen Busch gerettet hat. Ansonsten muß man ständig die Köderfische erneuern, weil sie pausenlos von den Piranhas halbiert werden.

Einen Versuch mit Gummifisch habe ich auch unternommen. Nach den ersten Piranhaattacken lässt man das aber schnell bleiben, wenn man nicht seinen gesamten Bestand opfern will:






_
Die letzten beiden Tage sind wir dann noch nach Nova Airao am Rio Negro gefahren.
Hier kommen die großen Tucunarè Acu und Pacu vor, die Stückgewichte von 15 bzw. 10 kg erreichen können. Der Rio Negro ist hier etwa 20 km breit und entsprechend „viel Wasser ist um die Fisch“.

Der große Wurf ist und leider nicht gelungen, aber immerhin konnten wir dort die ersten beiden mit der Angel gefangenen Tucus der Saison landen, jeweils einen Pacu und einen Acu:


----------



## Roosterfish (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Teil IV:

Daneben gibt es in Nova Airao auch die ebenfalls beim Angeln ständig anwesenden Süßwasserdelphine Tukushi und Botos (man wird durchaus als Konkurrenz betrachtet) zu sehen. Man kann sie hier füttern und mit ihnen baden:







Boto beim Füttern

An besonderen Erlebnissen gibt es sonst noch zu berichten, das auch die im Flutuante – Bereich lebenden drei Hauskaimane einen Wobbler verfolgen, wenn man sie lockt. Man sollte nur vorsichtig genug sein, und sie nicht haken. Ansonsten ist man sicher auch mit einer Löseschere überfordert. Erwähnenswert ist auch noch der dreimalige Sturzflug von einem Reiher, der meinen Oberflächenwobbler attackiert hat. Glücklicherweise wurde auch er nicht gehakt.

Abschließend ist zu sagen, dass unser Guide Heinz Böckler alles perfekt organisiert hat. Man muß sich um nichts kümmern und kann wirklich relaxen. Heinz steuert das Kanu selbstlos jedem Hänger entgegen und ist sich auch nicht zu schade, um mal ins Wasser zu springen, um einen Tucunarè samt Wobbler aus einem Unterwasserbusch zu holen. Abends war dann immer angenehmes Philosophieren auf dem Flutuante bei einem Caipirinha angesagt.
Heinz ist Deutscher, ausgebildeter Diplom – Biologe und lebt seit 16 Jahren am Amazonas.

Heinz garantiert jedenfalls ein Erlebnis der etwas anderen Art, und das auch zu Preisen für Normalsterbliche.

Wer Interesse hat, sieht sich mal seine Website _ HYPERLINK "http://www.gaponga.de" __www.gaponga.de_ an oder wendet sich per mail direkt an Heinz: _ HYPERLINK "mailto:heinzBoeckler@gmx.net" __heinzBoeckler@gmx.net_

Es werden von Heinz auch Urwaldwanderungen, Ausflüge zu den Indianern, zu einer Einsiedlerin, zu Obstplantagen oder zu anderen Zielen arrangiert, eben ganz individuell.







Einer der Hauskaimane
Hier noch ein paar  Eindrücke:







Sonnenuntergang am Igapo (Seitenarm)







Die Insel vom Festland aus erhöhter Perspektive










Tropischer Regen


Die besten Köder waren übrigens der Illex Water Mocassin, Yo Zuri Banana Boat,
Salmo Slider Mini und der Tontinha Stickbait von KV (Brasilien).

Noch etwas: Wir hatten viel zu viel Kleidung mit in Erwartung zu hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit. Ein Paar kurze Hosen und T-Shirts sowie eine lange Hose für die Reise reichen völlig aus, da sich Waschgelegenheiten ergeben.

Auch wenn der Riesenfisch ausgeblieben ist, uns hat es jedenfalls einen Riesenspaß gemacht.

Rainer


----------



## Roosterfish (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

So, es ist vollbracht. Der Bericht ist drin.
Nochmals vielen Dank an Dart, ohne dessen Unterstützung der Bericht wahrscheinlich im nächsten Jahrhundert noch nicht erschienen wäre.
Roosterfish


----------



## Chrizzi (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Wow. Sehr gelungener Bericht und schöne Bilder. Auch schön zu hören, dass du mit Heinz eine echt gute Anlaufstelle hattest. 

Mal noch eine Frage, wo ich den Delphin sehe. Hattet ihr Probleme mit diesen? Ich hab mal in einer Sendung gesehen, wo auch die Delphine das Boot begleitet haben und die Angler die gefangenen Fische im Boot hältern müssen, da die Delphine sie ansonsten alle nach den releasen gefressen hätten. Hast du eine ähnliche Erfarung gemacht?


----------



## Roosterfish (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Hallo Chrizzi,

die Delphine kommen beim Angeln schon mal in Bootsnähe und mit zunehmender Zeit auch immer näher heran, aber richtig belästigt hat uns keiner. Im Gegenteil, für mich war die Begleitung natürlich etwas exotisch und daher interessant. Ich habe aber auch Berichte gelesen, wo die Botos gehakte Fische angegriffen haben. Aber selbst erlebt haben wir das nicht.

Roosterfish


----------



## Ossipeter (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Klasse Bericht! Das macht Laune!


----------



## Tortugaf (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Interesanter Bericht,da bekommt man auch gleich Lust auf das Reisen.Vielleicht bin ich dieses Jahr auch noch mal in Brasilien,wollte auch schon immer im Amazonaseinzugsgebiet fischen,aber von Bolivien aus.Bolivien ist viel preiswerter zum Reisen. G.tortugaf :vik:


----------



## donlotis (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Endlich! #6 Danke für den schönen Bericht!Tja, das mit den Dicken klappt dort auch nicht immer. Aber ich finde auch, dass die Natur und die unterschiedlichen Fänge immer entschädigen...

Gruß Don

P.S.: Schade, dass Ihr es nicht mal auf Wels probiert habt.


----------



## Dart (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> So, es ist vollbracht. Der Bericht ist drin.
> Nochmals vielen Dank an Dart, ohne dessen Unterstützung der Bericht wahrscheinlich im nächsten Jahrhundert noch nicht erschienen wäre.
> Roosterfish


Gerrn geschehen, klasse Bericht und super Bilder:m
Petrieee, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## PsychoBo (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Hallo Rooster!

Vielen Danke für den Fachzeitungs-reifen Erlebnisbericht!
Habe schon befürchtet, dass es nichts mehr wird mit dem Einstellen des Beitrags. Das Warten hat sich wirklich gelohnt. 
Leider wird es dieses Jahr mit meinem geplanten Trip im Nov/Dez nichts werden...  

Grüße
Bo


----------



## Roosterfish (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Hallo Bo,

wenn Du an den Amazonas willst, ist September die beste Zeit. ich war einen Tick zu früh dar, war, wie der Bericht sagt, aber trotzdem schön.

Roosterfish


----------



## fjordjäger (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Hallo Roosterfish

Dein Bericht war echt interessant, leider kann man das nicht mehr so nachmachen.
Ich war 2011 in der nähe von Manaus. Von der Lodge (Ararinha Lodge über amazontommytours.de gebucht) aus wurden für mich mit einem einheimischen Guide Angeltouren organisiert. Meine Geräteempfehlung sind eine Spinnrute ca. 2,40m(40-80g) ,  0,30-0,35 er Schnur, ich habe dort nur monofil verwendet, reicht völlig aus, dazu hat sich der Berkley Frenzy Firetiger Wobbler 9cm bewährt, der auch ethliche Piranhaatacken überlebt hat. Aber man muss unbedingt die Standardrillinge gegen extrem starke Drillinge auswechseln, es ist doch sehr erstaunlich wie sehr ein Tucunare die Haken sonst verbiegt. Neben Tucunare bis ca 2kg  habe ich auch einige Aruanas gefangen, und natürlich Piranhas. So viel Spaß wie hier hat mir das Angeln noch nie bereitet, kann ich auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen.. Letztendlich war das trotz meiner portugiesichkenntnisse mit der Lodge aber nur Amazonas für Anfänger, nächstes mal möchte ich doch etwas intensiver erleben. Die Seite www.gaponga.de war wirklich sehr vielversprechend, da Heinz Böckler als Dipl-Biologe und Fischkenner da ein wirklich perfektes Angebot hatte.   Ich wollte nächstes Jahr selber auch dorthin,aber leider hat Heinz Böckler  seine Aktivitäten eingestellt, und sein Flutuante und die IIlha de Sâo Lourenço aufgegeben. :c  Momentan überlege ich daher, zur Lodge www.aguiabranca.org zu reisen, dann zum Balbinas Stausee bei Presidente Figuereido (eine Art Geheimtip für Tucunare und schwarze Piranhas), und noch nach Novo Airao. Ich denke zwar, daß das alles nicht an das Programm von Heinz Böckler rankommt, aber wird sicher trotzdem super.  Was ich noch wissen wollte, wie hast du das angeln von Novo Airao organisiert ? - gibt es dort Guides mit Boot ? 
... und ein Tipp, für diejenigen, die es auch mal ausprobieren möchten :  Tommy von Amazontommytours ist ein ausgewanderter Deutscher, der in Manaus eine kleine Pension betreibt, und zusätzlich als Reiseveranstalter und Teilhaber der Ararinha Lodge alles für seine Gäste organisiert, was man wünscht.

Und vielleicht hat ja jetzt noch jemand Tipps für mich, für mein "Amazonas für Fortgeschrittene 2013" planen kann.
Ich meine damit Angebote, die irgendwie dem von Heinz Böckler das Wasser reichen können.

Dieses Jahr gehr es erstmal wieder nach Norwegen....

Grüße
Fjordjäger


----------



## Roosterfish (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Hallo Fjordjäger,

habe Dir eine PN geschrieben. Schade, dass der Heinz das Flutuante aufgegeben hat. 
Wenn Du über Portugiesischkenntnisse verfügst, wirst Du Dich aber auch so durchschlagen können. Man findet dort immer jemanden, der einen rausfährt. Allerdings kann man sich auch immer erst dann von der Qualität überzeugen.

Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## rudini (10. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Brasilien am Amazonas*

Moin...

bin seit 3Tagen in Brasilien Petrolina/Pernambuco.
War auch schonmal n paar Köder im angrenzenden Fluss Rio Sao Francisco baden bei Dunkelheit...ausser ein paar kleinen Nachläufern auf einen Wobbler leider nix!

Hatte es mit diversen Gummis in den verschiedenen Wasserschichten probiert ,mit nem Mefoblinker ebenso und eben mit Wobbler!

Leider kenn ich den Fluß so gar nicht und hoffe hier vll jemanden zu finden der schon Erfahrungen hier gemacht hat und oder etwas weiß!?!
Weiter flußaufwärts soll es einen Staudamm geben ,welcher wohl mehr Fisch birgt...aber an sich gibt es laut Literatur schonmal über 150 verschiedene Arten Fisch in diesem Fluß...darunter die größte PiraniaArt(wenn das stimmt) mit Fischen bis über 5KG und schmecken sollen die auch noch:g

Na ich bin mal gespannt...meine Freunde von hier haben Bekannte mit nem Boot welche mich demnächst hoffentlich mal mitnehmen...allerdings gehen die mit Harpune auf Jagd...weiß nicht ob das mein Ding ist...wenigstens führen die mich zum Fisch!

An die Küste (Atlantischer Ozean)will ich auf jeden Fall auch mal...sind zwar ca 600km...aber da soll sich die Fischerei schon vom Ufer aus lohnen!

Ich bin  über jeden Tip dankbar!

Berichte mit Bildern folgen dann!

LG


----------

